

Show HN: Shoot missiles at Ruby devs - adambutler
http://missile.lab.io/#

======
benjah
Stop ducking. I've got awful lag from Hawaii. How did you do it?

------
benjah
Awesome. Move your Coke before someone shoots it on your macbook :)

------
adambutler
cursor keys to move HOLD space for about 6-8 sec to shoot

------
MrBra
missile.lab.io is offline right now

------
benjah
ha ha! fun. How did you wire it up?

